# Sears Craftsman Power Tools by Black & Decker, Skil



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone remember when, around 1983, Sears began purchasing from Black & Decker and Skil for some of its power tools? Many of their power tools were still made by Singer (Sears power tools often had model numbers beginning with "315"), whose operations were purchased by Ryobi in the 1980s.

Manufacturer codes:
315 - Singer/Ryobi
135 - Skil 
900 - Black & Decker

A lot of their industrial tools were made by these two firms.

SEARS CRAFTSMAN CROSS REFERENCE OF POWER TOOLS
9-1080 7-1/4" 2 HP Circular Saw (10 amps, 4600 RPM) - Skil 576 (type 2)
9-1089 5-1/2" Circular Saw (5 amps, 4000 RPM) - B&D 7300
9-10908 7-1/4" 2-1/8 HP Circular Saw (10 amps, 4600 RPM) - Skil 576 (type 4)
9-10912 7-1/4" 2-1/4 HP Circular Saw (10 amps, 4600 RPM) - Skil 5250 
9-1112 3/8" Dual Range Variable Speed Reversing Cordless Drill & Screwdriver (7.2 volts, 0-250/750 RPM) - Skil 2016/2725
9-1116 3/8" Cordless Drill & Screwdriver, 2 Speed (3.6 volts, 100/300 RPM) - Skil 2323 (2007)
9-1120 Cordless Screwdriver (3.6 volts, 130 RPM) - Skil 2305 (2000)
9-11211 Cordless Inline Screwdriver (2.4 volts, 130 RPM) - Skil Twist 2105
9-11212 3/8" Cordless Drill/Screwdriver (2.4 volts, 300 RPM) - B&D 9021
9-11215 3/8" Cordless Drill/Screwdriver, 2 Speed (6 volts, 200/500 RPM) - B&D 9020 (type 5)
9-11770 Paint Peeler (11 amps) - B&D 9750 "Heat 'n' Strip" 
9-17249 Cordless Jig Saw (9.6 volts, 2400 SPM) - B&D 9011
9-2701 Industrial 3/8" Variable Speed Reversing Drill (1/2 HP, 4.5 amps, 0-1200 RPM) - B&D 1180-09
9-2702 Industrial 3/8" Dual-Range Variable Speed Reversing Drill (1/3 HP, 3.5 amps, 0-1200/0-2500 RPM) - B&D 1170-10
9-2703 Industrial 3/8" Variable Speed Screwdriver/Drill (1/3 HP, 3.5 amps, 0-1200 RPM) - B&D 1575-10
9-2708 Industrial Variable Speed Reversing Drywall Screwdriver (with adjustable clutch) (1/2 HP, 4.5 amps, 0-2500 RPM) - B&D 2054-09
9-27100 Industrial 3/8" Variable Speed Reversing Drill (1/3 HP, 3.5 amps, 0-2000 RPM) - B&D 1175
9-27101 Industrial 3/8" Variable Speed Reversing Drill (1/2 HP, 4.5 amps, 0-1200 RPM) - B&D 1180, DeWalt DW103
9-27102 Industrial 3/8" Dual-Range Variable Speed Reversing Drill (1/2 HP, 4.5 amps, 0-1200/0-2500 RPM) - B&D 1170
9-27103 Industrial 3/8" Variable Speed Screwdriver/Drill (1/2 HP, 4.5 amps, 0-1200 RPM) - B&D 1575
9-27108 Industrial Versa-Clutch Variable Speed Reversing Drywall Screwdriver (1/2 HP, 4.5 amps, 0-2500 RPM) - B&D 2054, DeWalt DW254
9-2711 Industrial 1/2" Reversing Spade Handle Drill (3/4 HP, 6-7 amps, 450 RPM) - B&D 1321, DeWalt DW131
9-27110 Industrial Variable Speed Reversing Drywall Screwdriver (4.5 amps, 0-4000 RPM) - B&D 2034
9-27115 Industrial 3/8" Variable Speed Reversing Hammer Drill (5 amps, 0-3000 RPM, 0-48,000 BPM) - B&D 5070, DeWalt DW500 
9-2712 Industrial 1/2" Variable Speed Reversing Drill (1/3 HP, 3.5 amps, 0-550 RPM) - B&D 1310-10
9-27121 Industrial 1/2" Variable Speed Reversing Drill (1/2 HP, 4.5 amps, 0-550 RPM) - B&D 1311
9-27122 Industrial 2-Speed Reciprocating Saw (3/4 HP, 6 amps, 1800/2400 SPM) - B&D 3103/3108
9-27124 Industrial 1/2" Reversing Spade Handle Drill (7 amps, 450 RPM) - B&D 1317/2610, DeWalt DW130
9-27126 Industrial Variable Speed Reciprocating Saw (3/4 HP, 6 amps, 0-1800/2400 SPM) - B&D 3104/3105, DeWalt DW304 
9-27131 Industrial 3/8" Cordless Drill (9.6 volts, 800 RPM) - B&D 1950
9-27133 Industrial 3/8" Cordless Screwdriver/Drill (with adjustable clutch) (9.6 volts, 800 RPM) - B&D 1980
9-2717 Industrial 3/8" Shorty/Stubby Right Angle Drill (1/6 HP, 2.8 amps, 1200 RPM) - B&D 1165/6016
9-2721 Industrial 2-Speed Reciprocating Saw Kit (3/4 HP, 6 amps, 1800/2400 SPM) - B&D 3103-09
9-2724 Industrial 2-Speed Orbital Action Jig Saw (4.5 amps, 2400/3100 SPM) - B&D 3159-10
9-27241 Industrial 2-Speed Orbital Action Jig Saw (4.5 amps, 2400/3100 SPM) - B&D 3159
9-2725 Industrial Variable Speed Orbital Action Jig Saw (4.5 amps, 0-3100 SPM) - B&D 3157-10
9-27251 Industrial Variable Speed Orbital Action Jig Saw (4.5 amps, 0-3100 SPM) - B&D 3157/3158, DeWalt DW318
9-2750 Industrial 7-1/4" Circular Saw (2-1/4 HP, 12 amps, 5500 RPM) - Skil 553/5650 (replaced by 9-27541)
9-2751 Industrial 7-1/4" Drop Foot Circular Saw (2-1/2 HP, 13 amps, 5800 RPM) - Skil 807/5750
9-27512 Industrial 1/2" Impact Wrench (7.5 amps, 2700 IPM) - B&D 2214/2670
9-2753 Industrial 10-1/4" Drop Foot Circular Saw (2-3/4 HP, 15 amps, 5200 RPM) - Skil 810/5790/HD5790
9-2754 Industrial 5-1/2" Trim Saw (4/5 HP, 6.5 amps, 4000 RPM) - Skil 551/5510/HD5510
9-27541 Industrial 7-1/4" Circular Saw (2-1/3 HP, 12 amps, 5500 RPM) - Skil 5656
9-2760 Industrial 7-1/4" Worm Drive Circular Saw (2-1/2 HP, 13 amps, 4300 RPM) - B&D 7395/3051
9-2761 Industrial 7-1/4" Worm Drive Circular Saw (2-1/3 HP, 13 amps, 4400 RPM) - Skil 77/HD77
9-2770 Industrial 4-1/2" Right Angle Grinder (3/4 HP, 4.5 amps, 12000 RPM) - Skil 915
9-2774 Industrial 7" Heavy Duty Grinder (3 HP, 13 amps, 5000 RPM) - Skil 987
9-2776 Industrial 3" x 24" Worm Drive Belt Sander (12 amps, 600 SFPM) - Skil 449
9-2791 Industrial 3/8" Cordless Reversing Drill (9.6 volts, 800 RPM) - B&D 1940

I am also creating this topic as if to find out whether or not any of you have any pictures of any of the above items after all those years ago.

Regards,

Ben (BDFan1981)

EDIT: 12-25-2013


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Ben, I possess the Skil worm gear circular saw, Model 825, made in Chicargo in 1946. I'm quite sure it's much like the Model 77 you refer to, And, use to have several of the different screwdrivers listed but they were under powered with low torque and have since been discarded.m I'm still using Skil's biscuit Jointer almost weekly that has been discontinued since other manufactures such as Porter cable improved on this item by the bevel slotting fence,, and out sold them by a long shot.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

I also wanted to say Sears did sell a version of the B&D 1317/2610 1/2" reversing spade handle drill as their model 9-27124.

~Ben


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Ben, Your Forum entries and comments indicate you are extreamyl knowledgeable of vintage Skil and Black and Decker tools, Thus, I seek information. Other than the fact that the Model 825 is an 81/4" blade saw, what are the differences in it and the Model 77. Does the 825 also have Type styles, if so what would my 1946 saw fit in? Do you use Edmonton Tool Co for parts? How do you attach the third or ground wire inside the handle for a solid ground when using a three prong plug? If working on damp ground with wet shoes I get a tingling shock sometimes, obviously not grounded properly. And, I don't think they used double insulated wireing then, and maybe originaslly just two prong plugs. Thanks.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Russell,

Other differences that sets the 825/5865 apart from the 77: it spins 4300 RPM (as opposed to 4400 RPM for the model 77). It was also introduced a few years later (circa 1940). Hence, in the 1979-1985 period, if the model 77 was a type 15, the 825 was a type 13 unit.










~Ben


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Craftsman-7-1-4-Circular-Saw-old-works-/380460051304?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58952fab68

Here is a model 10912 home-use circular saw from circa 1987 that is made by Skil (model: 135.109120). It obviously appears to resemble the Skil 5250.

~Ben


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Re: Russell,

Wanted to say that to fit a 3-wire cord into a non-grounded (2-wire) wall plug, you will need a 2-wire adapter and you will need to use the terminal screw to hook the third wire onto the outlet for proper grounding.

As to the age of your saw, Skil didn't include type #s on the nameplate until about the late 1950s/early 1960s.

~Ben


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Ben: My interpretation of Russell's question is that he wants to put a 3 wire cord on his saw so he can ground it. If so, I'd look for any screw or bolt that you can access within the handle (but not one that already has a wire goint to it!!) and attach the green ground wire to that. Maybe you could work out a way to use one of the machine screws that attaches the handle to the body of the saw.
Russell: If that's not what you meant, disregard everything I just said.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Two saws to discuss: on branded as a sears ..









the other by SKIL:









and a side view..









first one is a "normal" 7-1/4' blade, second one is about 6".

Both are in very good running shape, BTW.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Ben, I've installed a three wire cord and plug on the saw some years ago, and it still performs nicely. Except that I didn't get an effective ground and I get a light tingle if shoes are damp. What blades do you perfer for a diiamon arbor, and 81/4 blades are hard to find so I've been using 7/14 blades and knocking out the round plug for the diamon on the few I've found that way.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Russell,

It should be known that the 77 and your 825 always used 3-wire cords from the factory, even to this day.

~Ben


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, and the original cord had deteriated and had numerous cracks, so I replaced it. I'll go back and lick my calf over and correct the ground attachment for more safety. Thanks for all the knowledge you are providing, you are so very well versed in these matters.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Comparison between Sears tools and their manufacturer's own equivalents.

Sears Craftsman 9-1080 (135.108000)









Skil 574 (1980s)









Skil 576 (1979-80)









Sears Craftsman 9-11770 "Paint Peeler" (900.117701)









Black & Decker 9750 "Heat 'n' Strip" 









Sears Craftsman 9-10912 (135.109120)









Skil 5150









~Ben


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

List of Sears Craftsman tools by Black & Decker and Skil from the 1983-84 Power and Hand Tools Specialog:

PAINT STRIPPER
9-1177 (900.117700, 117701) = B&D Heat 'n Strip 9750

CIRCULAR SAWS
9-1089 (900.10890) = B&D 7300

CORDLESS TOOLS
9-1120 (135.112000) = Skil 2000 (2305 in 1985) Cordless Screwdriver
9-1116 (135.111600) = Skil 2007 (2323 in 1985) Cordless 3/8" Drill and Screwdriver w/ Charge Indicator Light
9-1112 (135.111200) = Skil 2016 (2725 in 1986) Cordless 3/8" BOAR GUN
9-2791 (900.27910) = B&D 1941 Heavy Duty 3/8" Cordless High-Torque Drill and Screwdriver w/ 1-Hour Charger

INDUSTRIAL POWER TOOLS
9-2701 (900.27010) = B&D 1180-09 3/8" Extra Heavy Duty Variable Speed Reversing Drill
9-2702 (900.27020) = B&D 1170-10 3/8" Heavy Duty Dual-Range Variable Speed Reversing Drill
9-2708 (900.27080) = B&D 2054-09 Heavy Duty Adjustable Torque Drywall Screwdriver
9-2712 (900.27120) = B&D 1310-10 1/2" Heavy Duty Variable Speed Reversing Drill
9-2711 (900.27110) = B&D 1321 1/2" Extra Heavy Duty Reversing Spade-Handle Drill
9-2717 (900.27170) = B&D 1165-10 Shorty 3/8" Right Angle Drill
9-2720 (135.27200 or 135.272000) = Skil 104x Band Saw
9-2721 (900.27210) = B&D 3103-09 Heavy Duty 2-Speed Reciprocating Saw Kit
9-2724 (900.27240) = B&D 3159-10 Heavy Duty 2-Speed Orbital Jig Saw
9-2725 (900.272500) = B&D 3157-10 Heavy Duty Variable Speed Orbital Jig Saw
9-2750 (135.275000) = Skil 553 (5650 in 1986) Heavy Duty 7-1/4" Circular Saw
9-2751 (135.275100) = Skil 807 (5750 in 1986) Heavy Duty 7-1/4" Drop Foot Circular Saw
9-2753 (135.275300) = Skil 810 (5790 in 1986) Heavy Duty 10-1/4" Drop Foot Circular Saw
9-2754 (135.275400) = Skil 551 (5510 in 1986) Heavy Duty 5-1/2" Circular Saw
9-2776 (135.27760 or 135.277600) = Skil 449 Heavy Duty 3" x 24" Belt Sander w/ Dust Collector (it's the "locomotive" worm-drive version)

Of note among the B&D and Skil licenses in this catalog is the 2776 belt sander as it is of course, as mentioned above, similar to the Skil 449 but most of the chrome-plated parts of the tool are painted dark gray. In fact, many of the Sears clones of these industrial-strength tools had had most of the chrome-plated parts painted dark gray.

~Ben


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

A sample page from the 1977-78 edition of their Power and Hand Tools Specialog shows they were still selling the "real" Skilsaw worm-drivers. All three of them (only model 77 is pictured).










I'd like to assume Sears started slapping its name on the Skil and B&D tools around 1979.

~Ben


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's a rare Craftsman Industrial worm-drive saw from about 1979. It's one that's made not by Skil, but rather by Black & Decker. Catalog #9-2760. It is similar, of course, to B&D's own #3051 and #7395 worm-drive saws.

(model #900.27600 = nameplate is in normal position, note also that the motor housing is painted black - circa 1979-80)









(model #900.27601 = nameplate is on back side of tool, left of the oil port - circa 1981)









(front of the saw)









This saw was discontinued in 1982 in favor of the Skil-made #9-2761.

~Ben


----------

